# Turtlebuster??



## Hanover Pits

Thinking of purchasing a new puppy and did some research and found nothing on the turtlebuster blood line.. Is this a bloodline or pure BS??


----------



## Elvisfink

Hanover Pits said:


> Thinking of purchasing a new puppy and did some research and found nothing on the turtlebuster blood line.. Is this a bloodline or pure BS??


Hope this helps. Turtlebuster on game-dog


----------



## LadyRampage

Turtlebuster is an old school blood... sorry I don't run the line so I'm not familiar with it to point you in the right direction


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dosia has Turtlebuster in his bloodline. He's way back on his sires side.


----------



## Kayo45

Yes, turtlebuster is a legit bloodline

Known for throwing hard mouthed dogs and crosses good with Chinaman dogs


----------



## wild_deuce03

Man, I thought this thread was going to be about someone's dog breaking a turtle shell! LOL! As you were.....


----------



## Black Rabbit

wild_deuce03 said:


> Man, I thought this thread was going to be about someone's dog breaking a turtle shell! LOL! As you were.....


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## k8nkane

That's what I thought, too!

"Man, my pit is the best turtle buster this side of the river! No turtle can meander across his path without him giving them a new one!"


----------



## bluefamily

Turtlebuster and Chinaman are two of my hubby *favorite* lines...


----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> Dosia has Turtlebuster in his bloodline. He's way back on his sires side.


Same here Krystal Gaines Ch. Red Dog, Gaines Ch. Timex, Gaines Fargo, to finally Gaines Ch. Turtlebuster!


----------



## Hanover Pits

thanx. i never really got in tht far to knw the line now im gonna.. its very interesting.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> Same here Krystal Gaines Ch. Red Dog, Gaines Ch. Timex, Gaines Fargo, to finally Gaines Ch. Turtlebuster!


Dosia has Boggs Roxy and Kitten's Devil Decon (rom) to Gain's Fagro and Wardogs Turtle girl, and Bailys Bingo and Marlowes Peaches


----------



## Sadie

A pal of mine who own's a Turtle Buster x Jeep cross

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [341460] :: MEADE'S ROWDY


----------



## Firehazard

if you can find the proven stock FOR SURE seen some real good Turtlebuster going strong in the late 90s early 2000, but I haven't seen anything from this line since then IMO , sure with the right breeding good stuff can happen. I actually looked into getting a turtlebuster dog a couple of years ago and decided to go with a Halls/zebo dog because it has proven parents and grandparents. I wont have an APBT that doesn't have proven stock all the way through the grand Sire/dam at least, proven sire/dam would be much better, however those turtlebuster dogs OFRN X Am gamedogs are some beavers, mouth like an iron trap. Still with APBTs if it doesn't say proven, it doesn't make sense.. JMO You don't want some ghetto bred man eater.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sadie said:


> A pal of mine who own's a Turtle Buster x Jeep cross
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [341460] :: MEADE'S ROWDY


That is one beautiful dog right there


----------



## Black Label Romo

kg420 said:


> That is one beautiful dog right there


Yeah he is...but if you look to the left a bit...his buddies saying..."Hey you with the camera...would you mind cutting this freeakin weeds already!!!" lmao...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lone Star said:


> Yeah he is...but if you look to the left a bit...his buddies saying..."Hey you with the camera...would you mind cutting this freeakin weeds already!!!" lmao...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I didn't even notice him back there. That's too funny. He's like,"HAAAAAAAYY!!!"
LMAFO


----------



## SapphirePB

k8nkane said:


> That's what I thought, too!
> 
> "Man, my pit is the best turtle buster this side of the river! No turtle can meander across his path without him giving them a new one!"


:hammer:

My dog is TA. Turtle Aggressive. No meandering please.

carry on


----------



## Sadie

Yeah guys that little dog just took best in show at the last adba show very nice looking little dog .. I was LMAO when I saw the other dog's head in the field hiding from the camera great shot LOL.


----------



## twitchf4i

Good strong bloodline my 2yr old male is turtlebuster rufus good crosses would be eli, carver, cowboy wit the line


----------



## SECD

*Rowdy*

That is Lefty hidding in the weeds, Rowdy's littermate sister. We also have this one, and many others.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [354402] :: BARKER'S TRIGGER


----------



## Firehazard

Some good gaines stuff..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [177654] :: GAINES ASTRO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [299486] :: LOOKING GOOD 2010


----------



## Firehazard

SECD said:


> That is Lefty hidding in the weeds, Rowdy's littermate sister. We also have this one, and many others.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [354402] :: BARKER'S TRIGGER


^^ I like that dog... reminds me of some original Colby Nibblett type dogs...


----------



## SECD

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [341459] :: MEADE'S MISS ELLA FITZGERALD
Here is Rowdy's mother. 10 years old best looking dog on our yard!


----------



## DMTWI

Turtlebuster: He'll start bustin that turtle when he's ready....:roll:

Ahhhh, fuzzy pic...blah


----------



## Sadie

Jason is that you  LOL


----------



## Firehazard

SECD said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [341459] :: MEADE'S MISS ELLA FITZGERALD
> Here is Rowdy's mother. 10 years old best looking dog on our yard!


Shes nice, she reminds me of the turltebuster influxed dogs from st benedict dogs in late 90-early 00`.. your right shes a good lookin gyp.


----------



## SECD

Yes Sadie it's me....there goes the neighborhood huh. Thanks Hazard for the nice words.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=133794

Had to post this guy, died on our yard not long ago.


----------



## Firehazard

SECD said:


> Yes Sadie it's me....there goes the neighborhood huh. Thanks Hazard for the nice words.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [133794] :: GAINES' POPEYE
> 
> Had to post this guy, died on our yard not long ago.


Damm ^^^ I bet that breaks yoru heart, R.I.P. Popeye.. LOL as kid Popeye was my favorite superhero until I was teen. I am what I am and thats what I am.. A great motto. Strong to the finish cauze I smk green spinach Im Popeye the sailor man.. hahahaha a lil change to that one.


----------



## Saint Francis

Oh great, now they're going to make smoking spinach illegal Way to let the cat out of the bag FH, sheesh LOL!!


----------



## william williamson

they beengood dogs for A long time.the peds tell a good story.
I'd take A TB down bred dog any day.
lotsa go in them peds.


----------



## Eagle

Here's a pic of the real CH Turtlebuster. His sire was Ingram's Brutus, down from The great Adam's Kingfish dog, inbred. His dam was Gaines' Game-N-Grit, who was sired by Frasure's John, from Wise's Maximillian, from Ross' Red Devil. Her damn was Bentley's Suzy-Que, down from the dogs of De Cordova and Williams Breeding. So CH Turtlebuster was half Red Devil bloodline, as three dogs were used, Wise's Max, Wilder's Mitzie, and Bentley's Suzy-Que, to be the foundation of the RD Bloodline. All RD dogs trace back to these three.


----------



## Eagle

This is Fargo, who was a bone crushing pit artist. He was said in Stratton's book, The World of the APBT to have the power to break bones in other Bulldogs. He went on to sire Gaines' CH Timex, who sired Gaines' CH Red Dog, the grandfather top side of my new pup.


----------



## Saint Francis

Check Gaines' CH Red Dog online pedigree and tell me what's wrong here from what you already know?


----------



## Eagle

You must see something I'm not seeing, because the online ped actually matches the ped I have in front of me now, LOL. Other than mis-spelling, I saw no difference.


----------



## mashamplan

Are the Turtlebuster dogs known for hard mouth like Fargo was?


----------



## Eagle

From what I've heard, they were known more for ability than bite. Fargo was an exception.


----------



## Black Rabbit

This dog Lil Go is belly mate to Dosia's sire Ace. They have Turtlebuster in the 5th gen 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [275973] :: DRIVING FORCE'S


----------



## chico87305

My TB Female!
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=348000


----------



## chico87305

Great lil dog btw!


----------



## Black Rabbit

chico87305 said:


> Mt TB Female!
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [348000] :: MEADE'S BLACK WIDOW


:woof: Beautiful girl!!


----------



## mashamplan

I wish we had this blood down in South Africa.


----------



## Old_Blood

Mine grandsire Deacon (red boy) x Roxy (turtlebuster). I believe it makes for good dogs but I've never had TH blood more than 18.75%.


----------



## HOMEWORK

that's actually how turtlebuster got his name he bust a turtles shell


----------



## HOMEWORK

if u look in the back of gaine's fargo you will find turlebuster


----------



## heathdawg17

*Turtlebuster*

I have some direct dogs off Robinson's cj aka Bumper. He is a double bred son off robinsons ceaser. And dam is robinsons amber 5 x turtlebuster close up they r intense dogs


----------



## trailerhoodkennels

i have chinaman turtlebuster crosses on my yard im totaly happy with them. they are deep game and have above average mouth and small like i like them females round 35lbs and males 40-45 my blood comes down from a female called bad barbie straight from gaines yard and the male was from garners yard chinaray was his name he was littermate too ch dinomite we put them together and produced absolute fire had too seporate pups at 9wks


----------



## SECD

By the way my wife does have a Turtlebuster dog that ate a turtle. She cried lol.


----------

